# logitech usb mouse problems

## frozen

I have a logitech optical usb mouse. (Model No. M-bj58)  I have usb enabled, hid, etc... but whenever I try to access /dev/input/mouse0, mice, or anything else in /dev/input, the whole system just locks up.  Has anyone else had this problem?  any ideas on how to get this type of mouse working?

thanks..

Roy Cormier

roy@roycormier.com

http://www.roycormier.com

----------

## frozen

ok, nevermind that.. i compiled with modules instead.. its all good now.

Roy Cormier

roy@roycormier.com

http://www.roycormier.com

----------

